# You have GOT to be kidding!?



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

We all knew it was just a matter of time 
http://thekindle.wordpress.com/2009/02/05/the-importance-of-kindle-30/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ugh!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I swear these people are all sucking from the same bong as Michael Phelps. Give me a great big break.....

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I want some of whatever they smoking......pass the bong


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Am I literally the only person on Earth who couldn't care less about new/future versions of Kindle?  I'm certainly not planning on buying another one for years, if ever.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, there not wrong in the context that by the time Kindle 3# comes out, there will be a lot more competitors, with good products to compete with the Amazon Kindle.

Right now, the Amazon Kindle is the best reading devise out there.

Although, even if Apple came out with an amazing reader, there is still the question of where the books would download from.

Amazon has the market cornered on books.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazon's range of books is the real advantage that the Kindle has in the long run. But I am not defensive or possessive about the Kindle. I think it will probably win the competition, but if someone comes out with a superior reader, then I'll switch. Hopefully someone will then come out with a converter to convert awz books to the new format. I don't have a financial stake in Amazon and I don't really care who wins, as long as I can convert my books (or maybe that reader will read our books directly). I would love for someone to come out with a reader that is the size of the Kindle, but is .125 inch thick and weighs 2 oz. It would have color and a clear, brilliant screen. It would read all ebook formats. I would love to buy such an ereader, and the Kindle would just be a fond old memory. However my gut tells me that Amazon will probably get their first. If there is a real competitor, it will probably be Apple.

Steve


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I was tired of the K2 speculation months ago.  And now people are already speculating about K3.  I am so over it all.  I'm really done with all the speculation threads.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

This is just getting ridiculous. It's so ridiculous I just have to laugh at it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel very sad for those who can't just be happy with what they have but must always look for the 'next big thing'.

I wonder if people had discussions about this before the advent of sliced bread: "Gee, this bread is great but I wish it didn't have to be sliced." "Yeah, wouldn't it be really great if it came already sliced?"  "Yeah!  Wow!  That would be the greatest things since. . . . . ."

(Hmmm.  What was the greatest thing before sliced bread, anyway?)

Ann


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know, I come from a Country where bread isn't already sliced   Only english toastbread is. Well and packaged pumpernickel bread.  

I have always been happy with a version of any product as long as it does what I was told it would do when I bought it. I still have my series 2 Tivo from 2002 and after a new hard drive, it still records TV programs. Humming along. I never had a Ipod or any other pod type product so I don't know. I use a prepaid phone that was free and it doesn't do anything but take and make calls. I think it might text, but then I wouldn't know who to text too. 

I like gadgets like the next person, but I just don't have the need to replace a perfectly fine product with the newest version just because. 

I probably will call though to maybe have my Kindle replaced as I have some issues with the right page button and I want to just make sure I still get the current version, other than that, unless it breaks out of warranty, no need for any other whistles.


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

It's wayyyyyyyyyy too early to be talking about the Kindle v3... jeez lets get the Kindle v2 in our hands first!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

What's beginning to worry me is that Kindles will start having a shorter life expectancy if they plan to bring out a new one every 18 months. 

Unless they make one that will wash, dry, fold and put away my clothes while I read, I doubt I'll be upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Am I literally the only person on Earth who couldn't care less about new/future versions of Kindle? I'm certainly not planning on buying another one for years, if ever.


No. I will only buy another one if mine dies out of warranty. Little Gertie I does everything I need her to do, although taking out the trash would be a nice bonus.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindleist said:


> It's wayyyyyyyyyy too early to be talking about the Kindle v3... jeez lets get the Kindle v2 in our hands first!


I would have to agree. Why can't people enjoy what they have now?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't care if it is V1, V2, V3, or V9, I just want to get my Kindle!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think its just about, not being happy with what you have now. Its about advancements in technology. I find that very interesting.

Also, I remember my first few Apple computers, long ago, maybe 18 years, or so ago.
Back then they were quite glitchy, and I really was looking forward, to the new ones that came out.
Now..... at this point in there technology, I am quite happy to keep my Mac computers for as long as they will last.
Because there so improved, over the beginning technology. I barely use all there bells and whistles, as is.

The same might apply to this new burgeoning technology of readers, they will improve in leaps and bounds.
That will be exciting to see, and use!

Just my 2$


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

intinst said:


> I don't care if it is V1, V2, V3, or V9, I just want to get my Kindle!


Agreed!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember a time when there wasn't all this upgrade hoopla. You bought something and that was it. I remember getting one of the very first Palm Pilots. I didn't upgrade for years and didn't care about an upgrade. Same with my first cellphone.

Who created this upgrade mindset? Was it apple with all their various iPod releases? 

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie, 

I agree with you on the "hoopla" part.  

Nah, it was Intel with their chipsets & CPU speeds and everyone jumping on that bandwagon "faster is better" "you'll get more done in less time" etc. 

Small picture, I think the mindset comes from advancements, demand, cool factor, functionality.  Cars, planes, trains, televisions, radios, recording devices, the list goes on and on.  Big picture, "progress" as presented by the media. Or maybe that's the other way around  

Face it, any product that proves to be reliable, functionable, marketable, and priced right will have a life span -- and a longer one if that product can "stay with the times".  Heck, even laundry detergent gets upgrades!

Marci


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

To me, there is one and only one possible good that comes with more e-readers out there and that is price.  Competition usually drops prices.  Just my thought though.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> I was tired of the K2 speculation months ago. And now people are already speculating about K3. I am so over it all. I'm really done with all the speculation threads.


Don't forget my K17 speculation thread



Ann Von Hagel said:


> I feel very sad for those who can't just be happy with what they have but must always look for the 'next big thing'.


Thank you so much, Ann, for feeling sorry for me. That makes me feel better. But you should know that I am quite happy with my K1, but it is still fun to speculate about the future.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Nah, it was Intel with their chipsets & CPU speeds and everyone jumping on that bandwagon "faster is better" "you'll get more done in less time" etc.


Good point. I remember buying a computer annually for a few years: 286, 386, 486...there was no 586, I think that was the Pentium, right?

Now I have a "centrino." That must be 1,860,000 or something...

L


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm rather tired of all the speculation as well.

Yes, the Kindle is in many ways a luxury item.
Yes, there are huge advantages to having one which makes it less of a luxury item to many of us.
Yes, it costs $359. Yes, $359 is a hunk of change. Yes, maybe version 2 is $30 more.
Yes, there can be improvements made to the design of the current model.
Yes, the next model might have "improvements" that nobody likes.

But, come on now. I've seen more timewasting speculation about future Kindles and whether or not someone should buy now or wait. Do these same people spend this much time speculating on big purchases, like a car? I can see it now: "The gearshift on the 2009 car is 2 inches to the left of where the model 2008 gearshift was placed. And the front bumper is 5 centimeters wider than the leaked version of model 2009, but some people think that leaked photo was actually a prototype of model 2008. And the stereo system on the 2009 model is said to have five more buttons than the 2008 model. Should I buy the 2008 model or wait for the 2009 model?" blahblahblah ad infinitum.

I seriously think that some people have spent more time contemplating the purchase of a $359 Kindle than they would a $35,000 car.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Each of our lives changed when we purchased a Kindle.  Change is the key word.  Wouldn't it be boring if our Kindle stayed the same?  I applaud Amazon for wanting to improve their product.  Version 2 may not have enough changes that I care to purchase a new Kindle.  However, version 3 may be a different story.    But for now I am thrilled with my Kindle.

I am surprised by how much money people spend on Ipods and music.  I also know that music is as important to some people as reading is to me.  So it is with Kindle.  Yes it is expensive.  The books aren't cheap.  But for those of us who are readers, we know the Kindle is priceless beyond compare.

Amazon has done a great job with Kindle so far.  They will continue to do well.  The competition will be fierce.  And the winners. . . you and me!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

paisley said:


> I seriously think that some people have spent more time contemplating the purchase of a $359 Kindle than they would a $35,000 car.


Not spending more time contemplating the purchase, but spending more time having fun bantering about the purchase.



Tippy said:


> Each of our lives changed when we purchased a Kindle.


That is exactly right Tippy. Obviously a $35,000 car purchase is a lot more important than a $359 Kindle purchase, but, quite honestly, the Kindle has had a much more positive effect on my life than a new car would. Because of physical problems I couldn't hold a hard cover book for more than a few minutes, now I can read to my hearts content.

I am sure there are many things in other people's lives that I wouldn't care less about. Buying a car is a utilitarian thing for me. I don't care about cars. I want them to get me from point A to point B in safety and comfort. They aren't "fun" for me. The Kindle is fun for me. Many people spend a great deal of time thinking about things they love, like cars. People shouldn't be so judgemental. A whole lot of people would look at this forum and conclude that most of the people posting here are bookworms who don't have a life. I may think that their spending there lives trying to impress people with their bigger and fancier cars is pretty stupid. But none of it is wrong. People get joy from different things. I like bantering about all aspects of the Kindle with some folks that I think are pretty nice and interesting. That's a great thing, not a sad thing.

Steve


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I was being rather tongue-in-cheek. Perhaps my humor didn't translate well, so nevermind.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Even for all its uselessness, I'd still rather read speculation about future Kindle versions than hearing about which celebutante was seen picking his/her nose at the Academy Awards or watching a three hour retrospective on the hardships endured by Brittany or Lindsay or some other spoiled Hollywood brat.

(*exits soapbox*)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> Who created this upgrade mindset? Was it apple with all their various iPod releases?


I remember the computer updates and sighing but never updating. Computers were too expensive to buy a new one until I really had a need for the additional processing power. The IPod is the one were I remember feeling the need to upgrade when a new one came out. It was expensive so I had to think baout it but it wasn't so expensive that it was out of the question. Then came the Nano's which were color and I wanted one of those but couldn't justify spending that much money on a colored device that holds a lot less music. The shuffle never made sensse to me.

I never did upgrade the IPod. I will before I fly out to California this next time because my battery is down to four hours and I can pick up a new IPod for $250 that holds 5 times more then my current IPod. I have no interest in the ITouch or the IPhone. At the time I upgrade, I will have had my IPod for 4 years.

I see the Kindle in the same light for me. I am going to be tempted by the new version of the Kindle. I will probably not upgrade to K2 but a part of me is excited because I want to see what it is going to do and then decide.

Discussing K3 is just really silly. Seriously, can't we see the K2 before we start discussing K3? We have no idea what it is going to look like or what it will do.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Prof -- We picked up a brand new iTouch for DD and it is the best present we've ever given her....seriously.  You might want to take a look at it.  I think we spent $225 and the iTouch does so many useful things....a lot of applications other than music.  I wish I had one, and I never felt the need to have an iPod before!  It's really amazing.  Just take a look out of curiousity if nothing else.  She uses it all the time; half the time for music, the other half the time for all kinds of useful applications.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

intinst said:


> I don't care if it is V1, V2, V3, or V9, I just want to get my Kindle!


ditto

I'm still waiting for the Kindle that was ordered 12/18 so the speculation is magnified since it seems that they've stopping shipping Kindles and won't until after the press conference on Monday.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Am I literally the only person on Earth who couldn't care less about new/future versions of Kindle? I'm certainly not planning on buying another one for years, if ever.


Not at all Jim, I feel exactly the same way 



Leslie said:


> I remember a time when there wasn't all this upgrade hoopla. You bought something and that was it. I remember getting one of the very first Palm Pilots. I didn't upgrade for years and didn't care about an upgrade. Same with my first cellphone.
> 
> Who created this upgrade mindset? Was it apple with all their various iPod releases?
> 
> L


I blame Apple for this, as well as the style over substance mindset that people seem to have over technology. It might not be directly attributed to Apple, but they're pretty easy to blame.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

libro said:


> Prof -- We picked up a brand new iTouch for DD and it is the best present we've ever given her....seriously. You might want to take a look at it. I think we spent $225 and the iTouch does so many useful things....a lot of applications other than music. I wish I had one, and I never felt the need to have an iPod before! It's really amazing. Just take a look out of curiousity if nothing else. She uses it all the time; half the time for music, the other half the time for all kinds of useful applications.


I have looked at them. For me, it is not really useful. I have a GPS unit on my cell phone. I don't use my IPod except when I travel and at home connected to my surround sound system. I don't text, I don't read on it, I don't browse the internet unless I am on my computer. For me, the ITouch does not make sense. I would rather have my entire music collection on an IPod and listen to my music. (shrugs)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I blame Apple for this, as well as the style over substance mindset that people seem to have over technology. It might not be directly attributed to Apple, but they're pretty easy to blame.


I also believe there is a self-centeredness about many people today, that they HAVE to have most, the newest, the best, or their self image becomes smaller. Their self worth can only be expressed by their possessions. I feel very bad about this, and feel that my generation began the trend.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Intinst, I completely agree with you on that one.  I also like to blame some of it on "guilty mom syndrome".  I know lots of moms have to work.  I was one of them.  But then some moms give their kids things to make up for not being able to be there all the time.  I have seen it over and over and on many occasions the kids do not appreciate the sacrifices thier parents make.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I get where you're coming from Instinst. There's a real culture of consumerism in my generation. 

I think large companies like Apple, Microsoft and Sony are driving it. Why would you need a new iPod if the newest version of the iPod didn't look cooler or do something cooler than your last one? Why would you need a new gaming console unless the one that came out has better graphics and processing power than the last one? 

We're all prone to it. I think it's simply human nature to want the BEST or to be the BEST, so marketing new flashy things just plays to our more greedy simplistic natures.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

intinst said:


> I also believe there is a self-centeredness about many people today, that they HAVE to have most, the newest, the best, or their self image becomes smaller. Their self worth can only be expressed by their possessions. I feel very bad about this, and feel that my generation began the trend.


This I fully agree with. And because of that attitude many of us have massive credit card debt and the US economy is in the tank. I am hoping that one good thing comes out of this economic mess and that is that we learn to express the value of a person by something other then the electronic gadget they are carrying or the clothes that they are wearing or the car that they are driving. The list goes on.

It is nice that these gadgets are available but they really should be purchased because they are affordable and necessary not just to show off having the latest and greatest toy. Some of them look cool and would fun to have but I would not use the gadget enough to justify its expense.

I read a lot, so the Kindle works for me. I can carry a ton of books with me, I can buy what I want to read without having to go to the book store, and I could afford it. Most of the people here are readers so the Kindle makes sense. The number of topics discussing how to budget and afford books tells me that many of the folks here are not just spending money to spend money. And that is a good thing.

I am not sure that the accessories board really fits into a pattern of responsible spnding but god knows everyone has their weakness. And so far I have only bought two covers. And, well, I want another Oberon but I can live without it even though I really want it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> I also like to blame some of it on "guilty mom syndrome". I know lots of moms have to work. I was one of them. But then some moms give their kids things to make up for not being able to be there all the time. I have seen it over and over and on many occasions the kids do not appreciate the sacrifices their parents make. Just my opinion.


Agreed. Also began by my generation. Our parents lived through the depression, WWII, Korean war amid many sacrifices. They attempted to provide the best for their children as they knew how. I know how much my parents tried to provide for me the things that signified the world would be better than they knew. I am only now much later in life realizing all they did without to provide me and my siblings with the things we wanted, not needed. When we became parents, we baby boomers continued the same way, leading to the present situation. Sorry for the morbidity, and the highjack of the thread. Just my opinion.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

intinst said:


> Agreed. Also began by my generation. Our parents lived through the depression, WWII, Korean war amid many sacrifices. They attempted to provide the best for their children as they knew how. I know how much my parents tried to provide for me the things that signified the world would be better than they knew. I am only now much later in life realizing all they did without to provide me and my siblings with the things we wanted, not needed. When we became parents, we baby boomers continued the same way, leading to the present situation. Sorry for the morbidity, and the highjack of the thread. Just my opinion.


You have nothing to apologize for.

The fact that people are already talking about what has to exist on K3 before the release of K2 just shows you how silly this has become.

I hated that my parents gave me a reasonable allowance and made me buy my own stuff with that allowance. My friends didn't have to have a paper route in order to buy their comic books and records and the like. It drove me nuts.

Looking back, I know that my parents taught me to value what I have and make smarter decisions about what I want and what I need. I went through my idiot spending on a credit card phase (I just finished paying that off) and have remembered what my parents taught me about the value of money. It is nice that I have the dilemma over buying a K2 or not. I have the money to do so, I don't have kids that I need to support (yet), so I can think about it. The reality is I don't need it. Just like I can think about the ITouch, which would be cool to have, but I don't need it. The IPod will do what I need it to do, play music, for a lot less.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

libro said:


> Prof -- We picked up a brand new iTouch for DD and it is the best present we've ever given her....seriously. You might want to take a look at it. I think we spent $225 and the iTouch does so many useful things....a lot of applications other than music. I wish I had one, and I never felt the need to have an iPod before! It's really amazing. Just take a look out of curiousity if nothing else. She uses it all the time; half the time for music, the other half the time for all kinds of useful applications.


I think that Apple has to produce new models because the market is saturated. I didn't cave to them until the iPhone, but I waited to get one until I needed a new phone--same with the iPod. So Apple got over $500 from me, but won't be seeing any more money from me until both of my i's die.

I think that the Kindle will remain stable for a while if this iteration (K2) manages to address the more shrill demands, err, needs of the consumers. Then Amazon can probably take a few years to saturate the market. By that time, there will probably be at least one more entre into the ebook market that mainstreams; presumably a much cheaper model and the major players will have multiple versions, textbook, library, consumer and business among the possibilities.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> To me, there is one and only one possible good that comes with more e-readers out there and that is price. Competition usually drops prices. Just my thought though.


I agree completely. Bring it on Sony and Apple!  I also think we get better quality with competition. Usually.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

[I would have to agree. Why can't people enjoy what they have now?
[/quote]

I would love to have one now to enjoy. Today is my two month waiting for my kindle mark, I was really hoping the shipping estimate was really bogus and I would have had it in my hands by now.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

[/quote]


cheshirenc said:


> [I would love to have one now to enjoy. Today is my two month waiting for my kindle mark, I was really hoping the shipping estimate was really bogus and I would have had it in my hands by now.


I understand. It has only been 53 days, 17 hours and 27 minutes since I ordered mine, so you have been waiting far longer. sigh


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

paisley said:


> I was being rather tongue-in-cheek. Perhaps my humor didn't translate well, so nevermind.


that's ok paisley - I got it - welcome to the world of us fascinating KBers


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

I think you have to look at the new product and see if there is anything about it that you want so much (and it's so much better than what you now have) that you would pay the price for the newer one. Like the new car models, or a flat screen vs. you older TV (which may work perfectly well). Sometimes I do want a newer thing (I want an iPhone to replace my current cell phone).


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

KeyboardKat said:


> I think you have to look at the new product and see if there is anything about it that you want so much (and it's so much better than what you now have) that you would pay the price for the newer one. Like the new car models, or a flat screen vs. you older TV (which may work perfectly well). Sometimes I do want a newer thing (I want an iPhone to replace my current cell phone).


In this economy, my husband and I have pledged that we are not replacing anything just to replace it. All replacements in our house will be because we have to trash/recycle something. He even went so far as to downgrade after he lost his iPod nano (he went to the shuffle). My only justification for getting the K2 is that I can give whichever one I like least to my daughter.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I have looked at them. For me, it is not really useful. I have a GPS unit on my cell phone. I don't use my IPod except when I travel and at home connected to my surround sound system. I don't text, I don't read on it, I don't browse the internet unless I am on my computer. For me, the ITouch does not make sense. I would rather have my entire music collection on an IPod and listen to my music. (shrugs)


What's nice is to have the choice, because everyone likes something different. Our DD is absolutely obsessed with music and her iTouch has so many tunes on it and there is still loads of room left for more. There is no end to the amount of non-music applications on the iTouch for all ages. My only concern is that it could prove to be too much of a distraction for her....in which case I'll borrow it for a while....until I Kindle is delivered, that is!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

libro said:


> What's nice is to have the choice, because everyone likes something different. Our DD is absolutely obsessed with music and her iTouch has so many tunes on it and there is still loads of room left for more. There is no end to the amount of non-music applications on the iTouch for all ages. My only concern is that it could prove to be too much of a distraction for her....in which case I'll borrow it for a while....until I Kindle is delivered, that is!


LOL. Do they allow those things into schools? I would think that the cell phones and IPhones and ITouches would just be massive distractions at school.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL. Do they allow those things into schools? I would think that the cell phones and IPhones and ITouches would just be massive distractions at school.


At my son's school - they are allowed to have them, but they must be off. He can, ins ome classes though, listen to his Ipod once in a while


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Amazon is well aware of the future competition and that's why they are doing their best to gain as much market share as possible before the others jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

libro said:


> What's nice is to have the choice, because everyone likes something different. Our DD is absolutely obsessed with music and her iTouch has so many tunes on it and there is still loads of room left for more. There is no end to the amount of non-music applications on the iTouch for all ages. My only concern is that it could prove to be too much of a distraction for her....in which case I'll borrow it for a while....until I Kindle is delivered, that is!


When I referred to "distraction," I meant as in driving. You hear about people texting and driving, but it's just as dangerous to be adjusting your iPod or iTouch while driving. With the radio, you don't really need to look to change stations.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Well I want some of whatever they smoking......pass the bong


Just as soon as I can get it from Michael Phelps.

I've not read everything yet so excuse me if this has been said.

People are so worried about the greener grass in the future, they are starving now. People need to be happy with the here and now and let the future sort itself out.


----------

